# Tylan-40 dose question



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just ordered Tylan-40 from Cal Vet Supply but I have NO idea how much to give! Can anybody help? Thank you!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Stacy, I believe 1/8th teaspoon is the correct amount. I would not give more than that.

Lynda


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I think one time Dr. Jaimie told us to use a "pinch" and even told us how much that was. 

Of course, I don't remember how much a pinch is!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Is this for tear stains? I don't know what the "40" means









I have used Tylan for tear stains, but not more than two-weeks. It did clear up the problem. And I have never been back.

I gave only a few "grains". Did not sprinkle it on the food, if I did, chances are she would have missed the grain









I'm not a fan of "continuous" use of this, or Angel Eyes. My few grains cleared up the problem, and that was three years ago, with Joplin.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hi Stacy, I believe 1/8th teaspoon is the correct amount. I would not give more than that.
> 
> Lynda[/B]


Oh thanks!! I saw that but just wanted to make sure...

It's a lower strength (40 vs 100) so I wasn't sure if the 'pinch' needed to be two pinches or what. I even looked up the manufacturer website and there is NO INFO on there at all. Plus it's got all the fillers

I've held off using it for as long as I can but I need to clear things up here, LOL


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*OK, when I first asked about the Tylan, we came up with a SMIDGEON for my boyz.
They are 4.4 and 5.2 lbs.
And it works! They look so much better.*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> *OK, when I first asked about the Tylan, we came up with a SMIDGEON for my boyz.
> They are 4.4 and 5.2 lbs.
> And it works! They look so much better.*[/B]


With the Tylan 40? Or the normal stuff? I want to make sure to give them enough to do the job but not enough to hurt them! There are fillers in this one so I'm not sure about how much. *obviously*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A pinch is just that. A pinch! LOL That's what I've always given. Just put a pinch in a teaspoon and then next time you'll know how much it is. I put it in cheese or a piece of chicken or even cottage cheese. It's very bitter so putting it on dog food will probably keep them from eating.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> A pinch is just that. A pinch! LOL That's what I've always given. Just put a pinch in a teaspoon and then next time you'll know how much it is. I put it in cheese or a piece of chicken or even cottage cheese. It's very bitter so putting it on dog food will probably keep them from eating.[/B]


Right, got the pinch thing, LOL! But this isn't the normal tylan, straight up. It's supposed to be the generic but it's a lower concentration with fillers. It seems like it should be more than a pinch. Of course, any nursing math I might have learned has long since evaporated from my brain. I can get the bitter, regular tylan down with those pill pocket thingies, they devour those!

Guess I'll start with a pinch though. Either that, or break down and get the regular stuff from my vet office!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

tylan 40 is not as concentrated..but i used less than a pinch on pixel (1/32 of a tsp) and it worked. so a pinch (1/8tsp) should be fine or even a dash(1/16tsp)



sure 1/8 works but to me less is better. if u can have a smaller amt work that is less antibiotic u r giving ur pet.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> Right, got the pinch thing, LOL! But this isn't the normal tylan, straight up. It's supposed to be the generic but it's a lower concentration with fillers.[/B]


look at the concentration again
there is a generic Tylan that is called Tylan 40 but it is actually a 100 just like the original Tylan.

my question is tough, how long can we use it continuously?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> tylan 40 is not as concentrated..but i used less than a pinch on pixel (1/32 of a tsp) and it worked. so a pinch (1/8tsp) should be fine or even a dash(1/16tsp)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know, I had some tylan from my vet office before but I threw it out because I told myself I wouldn't ever give it to Lucy again. Well I've changed my tune since she is tearing sooo bad that she has crunchy face all the time and I'm damaging her beard trying to get rid of it. 

Thank you for this info! *hugs you*


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> my question is tough, how long can we use it continuously?[/B]



I just ordered the Tylan 40 this morning and I have the same question as you, but I remember using
the Angels Glow on Mikey and only used it for like a week and after he went to the groomers and had
the stains cut off, they never came back. On the bottle it gave different doses for really long extended
use for like up to six months, but I'd never use it for more then a couple of weeks, that should do the
trick. 




> I just ordered Tylan-40 from Cal Vet Supply but I have NO idea how much to give! Can anybody help? Thank you![/B]


I just ordered from the same place and didn't see any choices of 40 vs 100. I hope this stuff works!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty is 7lbs, I use 1/2 of the small blue scoop that comes with the Tylan 40 from Calvet. I think that is about 1/4-1/3 of a teaspoon. I don't know if the Tylan 40 does not taste as bad as some but I mix it with his food and he gobbles it up. I used it daily for about 4wks, when I started to see some results I started giving it to him every other day and then every third day. I will stop it completely in about a week. 

I discussed this with my Vet who gave me the amounts and schedule.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Tuck is about 5.5lbs,im guessing. 
I started giving him a smidgen of Tylan 40 last Sunday, but after reading this I don't think it was enough. So today I started giving him a pinch, but should I just move up to a dash? 
I really don't want to give him too much. 
Another question I have is how long should I give him Tylan? Should I go for a month then stop , or just wait till the stains are all gone?

 DON'T WANT TO KILL MY DOG!!</span>


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

10 days is the reccomended time to dose. You can do that and then a week off and if needed give another round of 10 days. If that doesn't stop it then you need to get to the source of the staining.



I've always given a pinch to any dog between 3-6 lbs. That's about an 1/8 of a teaspoon.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy</span>


----------

